# Pacing myself



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

In the past, I have tried to work on and complete six to eight sticks at a time. I have narrowed myself to three. I am currently working on a sycamore, a crepe myrtle, and a bamboo that I cut in nacogdoches, tx last week. The bamboo is new for me and seems very strong. I cut a piece of sweet gum to use as a plug for the top. I see why people like them for hiking sticks, it is very light and durable.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

the bamboo is what we would call a cane . others we would calla walking stick .they are light and strong post some pics


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

Pictures of sticks, sycamore, persimmon, and the cane.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking work. I put them together one or two at a time but I like to have several in the finishing stage. The waste material from applying oil is the same for 1 stick or several and the time spent is about the same.

Rodney


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice looking walking sticks.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice sticks, slow and steady that's the way.


----------

